# Your favorite prospect in the draft?



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

I will give you a guess for mine 

Danny Granger. He is everything you look for in a player. He can shoot, he can pass, he can play defense, he rebounds, he hustles, he's got a huge heart, he's amazingly unselfish, he's a leader..

What about you guys?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Rudy Fernandez....Everything I have seen or heard of the guy gets me excited....I think with his athleticism and a little bit of experience under his belt that guy will be a heck of a player...He reminds me a lot of Manu Ginoblili when Manu was coming into the league and will probably get drafted in the same area in the draft.....


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Any of the guys that went to Carolina.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I am really interested about Tiago Splitter*


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HeinzGuderian said:


> Any of the guys that went to Carolina.


homer.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

i guess i would have to say Andrew Bynum

just because i think he is a hidden gem and many will pass him over and regret it for years to come


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Any of the UNC guys. But other than that, Gerald Green.


----------



## FR3SH PRINCE238 (Apr 23, 2005)

Francisco Garcia.


----------



## 1960cadillac (May 16, 2005)

my favorite prospect is raymond felton he is strong extremely quick and with good court vision


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Nate Robinson


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Tiago Splitter, Nate Robinson, Jarrett Jack


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Jarrett Jack, Randolph Morris, Louis Williams.  I like to support the locals.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I admit I like Julius Hodge as a sleeper....

I think he will end up getting drafted in the late 1st, but if he falls until the 2nd round....

I think he could be a real surprise player. If Marquis Daniels can succeed, I see nor eason why Hodge could not...


ZagsFan - Wasn't Ginobli selected near the end of the 2nd round? I think Fernandez wil go, at worst mid 1st....I think he has a chance at the end of the lottery...

I woud LOVE to see POR get Fernandez.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Salim


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Eddie Basden. Reminds me of Desmond Mason, but with much better passing ability. Appears he will still be available in the 2nd round. Bargain of the draft. Could also compare him to Tony Allen in Boston - I think that is his downside projection.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Andrew Bogut, Marvin Williams, Julius Hodge, Sean May, Ike Diogu, Martell Webster.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Salim


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Gerald Green and I have been saying it since last summer when I saw him play.
second if tough its between Danny Granger and Jarrett Jack


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Being the potential whore that I am, my favorite guys are Martynas Andriuskevicius, Gerald Green, Marvin Williams, and Andrew Bynum (if he does stay).


----------



## G-Dog (Oct 13, 2002)

I really like Deron Williams. Surprised nobody has mentioned him. He has great court vision and just really seems like his game will translate to the pros very well. I'm also pretty high on Gerald Green and Marvin Williams.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Brandon Bass, Gerald Green, Marvin Williams


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Antoine Wright, Raymond Felton, Marvin Williams, Tiago Splitter.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

My favourites are Gerald Green, Marvin Williams, and Jarrett Jack. I also like guys like Raymond Felton, and Hakim Warrick

and zags fan you think Rudy Fernandez will be drafted in the same area where Manu was drafted? The 57th pick?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Salim Stoudemire, Channing Frye, Chris Paul


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Marvin Williams was my favorite college player last season and he's the guy I like the most entering draft unless Andrew Bynum really decides to be in the draft. I would like Andrew Bynum the most because he's a friend in real life and he's a great center prospect.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Sun Ming-Ming
O'yeah
7'8 and 360 pounds


----------



## shrixer78 (May 18, 2005)

Kmurph said:


> I admit I like Julius Hodge as a sleeper....
> 
> I think he will end up getting drafted in the late 1st, but if he falls until the 2nd round....
> 
> I think he could be a real surprise player. If Marquis Daniels can succeed, I see nor eason why Hodge could not....


I couldn't agree with you more. I am also quite fond of Jarrett Jack.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Raymond Felton


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Gerald Green is my favorite, but out of guys that my team should be looking at I like Splitter, Webster, Wright, Blatche, Lee, Hodge, Roberson, and Basden.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Chris Paul, Deron Williams, and Julius Hodge for me.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Andrew Bogut and David Lee.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Roko-Leni Ukic. I've never seen him play, but I've heard many reports that make me think he'll be a great player one day.


----------



## Chris Taft (Feb 28, 2005)

ChrisTaft, Randolph Morris, and Mickael Gelabale


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Andrew Bogut (Aussie pride!!!) and Deron Williams


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Definately Bogut (also Aussie pride!) and Joey Graham


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Aussie Pride? Where you from my man?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

I haven't been able to keep tabs on draft prospects as well as I did in the past because of work and personal obligations but from all the prospects I have seen in terms of potential it has to be Green. That kid's potential is unlimited. Bogut is the safest pick. He played like an all-star center in the Olympics. I'm not as sold on Williams as some people despite the fact that I think he can be as good or even better than Jamison. But he can also be a disaster like Rodney White. But I wouldn't be surprised if he goes #1 because in terms of potential and merit he has much more than Bogut and is much safer than Green.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Rudy Fernandez....Everything I have seen or heard of the guy gets me excited....I think with his athleticism and a little bit of experience under his belt that guy will be a heck of a player...He reminds me a lot of Manu Ginoblili when Manu was coming into the league and will probably get drafted in the same area in the draft.....



wasn't manu the second to last pick? hm.
anyways, i love rudy too. i really hope celtics figure out their 2 guard situation (trade everyone away) and take rudy. but it will neeeever happen.


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

Less than obvious choices;

Channing Frye - Very classy person. I like to see guys like him succeed.

Salim - Best shooter, underrated defender could be a deadly weapon on a balanced team.

Bogut - Have to love a big guy with all around skills.

Joey Graham - He was a load to handle in college, I think he has an excellent chance of translating it to the NBA.

Ike Digou/Ryan Gomes/Sean May/Ronnie Turiaf - Like Frye, not generally given much credit, but these guys all have skills 
that give them a solid chance to be a good contributor.

Chris Taft - Could turn out to be very good.

Nate 'The Mouth' Robinson. Bigger than Spud Webb. Stonger than Spud Webb. Faster than Spud Webb. More athletic than Spud Webb. More energetic than Spud Webb. So why wouldn't he make it? He'll be a steal.

Julious Hodge - this guy is really being overlooked.

Chris Hernandez - Easily the most overlooked player in the entire draft (if he stays in).


----------



## stl705 (May 21, 2005)

Taylor Coppenrath is someone that noone has said yet, and also Jarrett Jack would probably be my favorite prospects.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Danny Granger: the man is solid in all areas 
Deron Williams: great leader and makes everyone around better
Hakim Warrick: a bit thin, but if in the right situation... he can be a beast(i.e. NJN)
Rudy Fernandez: im hearing so many good things about him... hopefully he doesnt dissapoint
Julius Hodge: same reason as why i like Granger
Ryan Gomes: meat and potatoes type of player... love to have him on your team type of player
Alex Acker: what can i say? i like players thats versatile...


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

danny granger - my ROY prediction
Sean May - even though i hate UNC he is a great player


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Bogut,Green,Marvin,and Antoine Wright.


----------



## Mr.McGrady (May 21, 2005)

I have three. And all of whom I think will make an immediate impact in the NBA, one winning rookie of the year and the other having a great rookie season. Gerald Green, a high schooler who has drawn comparisons to Tracy McGrady is the first. Charlie Villanueva, a power forward from UCONN who he has stated himself to play like Lamar Odom is second. And thirdly, my favorite player in the NCAA this past season - Julius Hodge who has drawn comparisons to Marquis Daniels for his athletic ability, long arms and wingspand. Gerald Green is either all or nothing this up coming season and I can see him dropping out of the top 5 and sinking to pick #7 because of the uncertainty of his potential that some teams will look for. The Raps, currently seeded at the #7 pick, will have a rookie of the year if they can snag him. Villanueva is a man I see getting double digits in points and 6 or 7 rebounds in his rookie year as I have him being taken by the Nets at #15 seeing as the Nets are in need of a power forward as they just have Robinson who can be trusted and Villanueva can possibly slide into the SF position to back up Jefferson or Carter instead of Scalabrine. Hodge, the man out of NC State, shooting guard/small forward, will take a little more time to develop then the other two but will be a steal in the late first round if he goes in the spot 25-30 or very early first round. I can see Hodge contributing 4 boards, 3 assists and maybe 7-9 points tops as a rookie for whatever team he goes to. I have him going to Detroit with the number 26 pick as Joe Dumars won't pass him in the draft knowing he has great potential to be a future NBA All-Star.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

A part our 2 italians (Gigli e Mancinelli go !!!), I like Andrew Bogut since I saw him playing in Italy with the australian junior team around 3 years ago during a junior tournament.
And in the last Olympics he did really a big job.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

I got alot of guys I like in this Draft. 
So many that I can't put em in order, but I'll list em...
Brandon Bass, Marvin Williams, Danny Granger, Gerald Green, Raymond Felton, Rashad McCants, Sean May are my favorite.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Mine is Chris Paul, Nate Robinson, and Will Bynum. I think these small guys can survive in the big man league.


----------

